# RMI zwischen verschiedenen Java Versionen



## momo (23. Aug 2006)

Hallo,

ich bin neu in RMI und deswegen tue ich mir anscheinend schwer. 

kurze kleine Frage, ist es moeglich zwischen zwei verschiedene JVMs RMI zu machen, wenn eine auf einer Seite Java 1.4 und   auf der anderen Java 1.5 läuft? Ich krieg's nämlich nicht hin und ich weiss nicht ob es grundsätzlich möglich ist.

besten dank

momo


----------



## foobar (23. Aug 2006)

Was funzt denn nicht? Exception? StackTrace?


----------



## momo (24. Aug 2006)

ja, das habe ich erstmal nicht geschrieben, denn ich nicht die normale JVM (nur bei 1.4er Version) benutze, sondern eine echtzeichtfähige Version davon. Die Fehlermehldung sieht also so aus:
gnu/java/net/protocol/file/Handler.openConnection(Ljava/net/URLLjava/net/URLConnection; [sourceline:-1]
	java/net/URL.openConnection()Ljava/net/URLConnection; [sourceline:-1]

ich konnte nicht ausschliessen, dass das mit der Java-Versionen zu tun hat, deswegen habe ich mich an euch gewendet. 
Es muss aber nicht all zu schwirig sein, kleine >>normale<< Apps zu schreiben, das selber zu probieren. ich waere sehr dankbar, wenn mir jemand seine Erfahrung teilen wuerde.

Herzlichen Dank

momo


----------

